# Life works in mysterious ways!



## pebblegirl (Aug 1, 2012)

So I am quite new to this forum but not to IVF.  My DH and I were incredibly lucky on our first attempt at IVF and have a wonderful 2 year old daughter.  Having children is all I have ever really wanted.  I work hard and have always put my all into everything but being a mummy is the best thing I have ever done.  Since having our little girl, I have pretty much obsessed with having another.  She has brought us so much joy and I would love to give her a sibling.  We have since failed with 3 frozen embryos and were about to embark on a new cycle of IVF (this month).  I was not feeling particularly positive which is never a good start and was driving myself a little crazy.

Just before we started this cycle my husband got very sick very quickly.  He is thankfully on the mend and should be out of hospital in the next few days. I hate to use a cliché but it really does put everything into perspective.  We are so incredibly blessed to have each other and our gorgeous daughter.  The IVF has been put off for a month so we can both recover from the stress of the last few weeks.  I am however in a much better frame of mind for this next cycle now which in itself should improve our chances.  I desperately want more children but if it doesn't happen then we are still lucky.  

I sometimes find it hard when people tell me to be grateful for what I've got because IVF can be such a cruel process but all I can say is try to keep remembering the good things you have in life.

Fingers crossed this philosophical, non-neurotic self lasts the whole cycle!!!! 

Pebblegirl


----------



## artist_mum (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice post to read - and so true.  It's easy to forget how lucky we are.  Good luck with your next cycle x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

good luck in your tx hun. glad now that in better frame of mind xxxx


----------

